# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1952 Volkswagen EA41 Beetle Pininfarina - photos

## Altair

1952 Volkswagen EA41 Beetle designed by Pininfarina. Proposed as a replacement for the Beetle but never went into production.








Previously:

Volkswagen Beetle deconstruction - photo
Supersized VW Beetle - photo
Beechcraft bodied VW Beetle - photo
Volkswagen Beetle monster truck - photo
Volkswagen Beetle wagon - photo

----------

KustomsbyKent (Jan 3, 2023)

----------


## schuylergrace

That looks like a 50s VW Karmann Ghia that got squished between two trucks!

----------


## hemmjo

It sure does.

----------

